# Reel Addiction Galveston Charters



## fishingonmymind (Jun 10, 2012)

Had a great day out on the bay with David and Mantol. Caught a 8 fish and a hammerhead. One jack spooled the line and ended the day chasing a kingfish that dragged us out almost a mile from the jetties. We have openings this weekend call 512-644-4161

http://reeladdictionfishing.wixsite.com/reeladdictionfishing

:sheepy:


----------



## E-hawk (Apr 11, 2012)

That is a bonnet head shark


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

X2 on Bonnethead... Caught frequently in the bays.


----------

